

China's Economic Treadmill to Hell; What happen When China Slows? - stretchwithme
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2010/11/chinas-economic-treadmill-to-hell.html

======
stretchwithme
25 square feet of new office space for every human in the country.

不可持续

